# Flatten Image?



## Glorsclaws (Feb 10, 2006)

Quick question ...Im new to PS and only using version 6 at the mo. 
Just been messing with an image using layers and noticed 'Flatten Image' in the drop down box. 
Does this tool have a specific use?
Is it to flatten all the layers together?...sorry if that sounds dumb but I havent a clue!
Ta to anyone who cares to enlighten a little!


----------



## Arch (Feb 10, 2006)

yea it will flatten your layers.....making the file size smaller, so its good to do before you save your final image as a tiff or jpg.


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 10, 2006)

If you save the file as a jpg, it will automatically flatten it, because jpgs cannot save layers.  It's a good idea to save it as a tiff or psd WITH the layers in it, so you can always go back and make changes to your edits if you need to.  For prints though, save it as a jpg with no layers, or if you prefer tiff for higher quality, do so, but flatten it first.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Feb 15, 2006)

This isnt really documented anywhere, but if you are printing anything bigger than 16 x 20 then definately flatten your tiff, or psd... 

I used to run a 24 hour print shop/sign and used the hp5500 extensively..

We could not figure out why, but we would see variances in color/light darkness with 36 x 24 prints all the time when they were psd / tiff files that were not flattened.

Vectors are a different story.....


----------



## Rose (Apr 27, 2006)

so in short always flatten before printing - then unflatten to save (incase u wanna change anything later on ) ?!


----------



## Arch (Apr 27, 2006)

Rose said:
			
		

> so in short always flatten before printing - then unflatten to save (incase u wanna change anything later on ) ?!



I would save the unflattend image first (if you think you are likely to change it again at some point)..... then save a flattened copy for printing..... thats what i do anyway.


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 28, 2006)

Rose said:
			
		

> so in short always flatten before printing - then unflatten to save (incase u wanna change anything later on ) ?!


 
_flatten_ isn't reversible is it? outside of "undo"? 

I agree with arch - on images that have multiple layers, save two copies. one with layers for future edits (i.e. psd) and one for printing (i.e. jpg).


----------



## Arch (Apr 28, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> _flatten_ isn't reversible is it? outside of "undo"?
> .



yea you can click on the history pallet and delete the 'flatten image' entry..... it will then put all your layers back..... you can only do this while the image is still open tho. If you save it flattened and close, then come back to it at a later date, you can't undo the flattening.


----------

